
United Airlines says only dogs and cats can be emotional support animals - golfer
https://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-biz-united-airlines-emotional-support-animals-rules-20190103-story.html
======
golfer
And limits them to flights under eight hours.

Miniature horses are allowed too.

------
usr1987
damn it, my emotional hippo needs to travel in the galley?

